# Surprise Raspberry Jam



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Even kids will never guess that the secret ingredient is tomatoes!!

5 cups chopped peeled fresh tomatoes
4 cups Sugar
1 T lemon juice
2 (3 oz.) packages Raspberry gelatin

In large saucepan or dutch oven combine tomatoes, sugar and lemon juice. Cook and stir over high heat until mixture comes to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 25 minutes. Remove from heat and skim any foam. Stir in gelatin until completely dissolved.

Pour into containers and cool to room temp. Cover and let set for 3 hours. Refrigerate for up to 3 weeks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I do not like tomatoes, but I have had this jam before and it IS delicious! :2thumb:


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

any chance of canning this or have you tried? i do can strawberry fig jam using jello.i think i will try it as i have a lot of tomatoes this year. lol looks like i'm going to have a lot of figs too.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I haven't tried to can it, but I wouldn't know why you couldn't. I will be trying to can it later this summer when I get tomatoes.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe! And yes, you can usually can the jello varieties of jellies, so this would probably keep well.


----------

